# Kids bed - Which varnish over paint?



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Jan 2012)

Long story short....

She wanted, MIL brought, She said its not what wanted after built, me altering.

Got that :lol: 

So I need a varnish that will go over paint (water based) and is kid safe.
I normally use Danish oil but as this needs to go over paint (thomas tank bed = MDF) its not really suitable.
I know I need a varnish thats tough and complies to an EN** but finding one is providing hard. Axi and rutlands don't publish the EN** it complies to (if any). Elsewhere I have only found Liberons Finishing oil which is EN71 toy safe. Google isn't really helping me either.

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Chrispy (14 Jan 2012)

I think just about any varnish will be ok, water based acrylic would be my first choice. it's the metal pigment in paint that cause the problems.


----------



## JohnMessUK (18 Jan 2012)

I built a bed for my 4 year old in the shape of a castle out of MDF. I have painted it with a regular household paint a very girly pink but none the less it has not been a problem. 

I think it helps thats she old enough to know that chewing on it is not a good idea lol. In saying that I have not come across a bed that has a special paint, looking online none of them say there is a child friendly paint so personally I reckon you can use just about any paint or varnish you like.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Jan 2012)

What do they coat painted cots with?


----------



## Woodfinish Man (19 Jan 2012)

Most likely a waterbased paint!

I think you'll be absolutely fine in overcoating it with a clear waterbased lacquer. The only products we've come across that have the EN classification are from Liberon so if you want piece of mind then perhaps Liberon Natural Finish Floor Varnish would be best (EN71 Pt 3 approved). Alternatively, what will in essence be the same product just not tested, is Aquacoat SP from Smith & Rodger.

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (20 Jan 2012)

Cheers Guys

I honestly thought they needed to be kid finish friendly like toys


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (20 Jan 2012)

Cheers Guys

I honestly thought they needed to be kid finish friendly like toys


----------

